# Minnesota Question for Rabbit Owners! Where do you shop?



## ashleyxxpiano (Nov 6, 2014)

I live closer to the cities and was wondering where everyone likes to buy their supplies? Places like PetSmart, PetCo, and Chuck and Dons are so limited. Do you buy online, know of any hobby shops, or stick to the regular places listed above?


----------



## madisonl702 (Dec 24, 2014)

I just go to a feed store. It's called Ace and Hardware. They have stuff for everything! Dogs, cats, rabbits, fish, pigs, cows, horse and other small animals too.


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

I live in Moorhead, MN, so closer to ND, but I shop at Fleet Farm. You can get hay, litter, bedding, cages, etc. in bulk so it's insanely cheap (and still good quality). Farm goods stores, ftw. The only thing I buy from the pet store for my rabbit is good quality dry pellets which Fleet Farm does not carry. Petco, rather than PetSmart, seems to have a wide variety of good quality small animal food.

For rabbit cage accessories I tend to lean toward small pieces of furniture, shelving, etc., anything that can be found in the home/hardware part of any store - or try shopping somewhere like Lowe's or Menards. For example, I will use wire kitchen racks for levels (or even plastic shelves or something). I use small plastic storage bins for things like litterboxes or nestboxes. You can find all kinds of things your rabbit will like for cheap, just keep an open mind and look at things as though your rabbit might use them.


----------

